# Happy B-day Chef Niloc



## Crothcipt (Aug 21, 2013)

Happy B-day man. It has been a very hard one on ya, glad to see you make it to this one.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Aug 21, 2013)

Happy Birthday Colin. Hope this year treats you much better.:hbday:


----------



## mhlee (Aug 21, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Chef. I hope things continue to improve for you.


----------



## Justin0505 (Aug 21, 2013)

You worked a bit harder for this one than the others; hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Mrmnms (Aug 21, 2013)

Hope this year is full of promise and good fortune. You are due.


----------



## mpukas (Aug 21, 2013)

Best wishes on your birthday, Chef!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 21, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 21, 2013)

Happy birthday, Colin!


----------



## eaglerock (Aug 21, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## sachem allison (Aug 21, 2013)

happy birthday, Colin


----------



## Von blewitt (Aug 21, 2013)

Happy Birthday Colin!!


----------



## Lefty (Aug 21, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Colin! We miss ya...where you been?


----------



## chinacats (Aug 21, 2013)

Happy Birthday man, hope you are doing something fun!


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 21, 2013)

Happy Birthday, have a drink on yourself!

Stefan


----------



## Benuser (Aug 21, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## cclin (Aug 21, 2013)

:hbday:


----------



## Chef Niloc (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks guys, didnt Realize it was the 21st already, 45 min more and i would have missed my own birthday LOL. Yes I must say I'm glad to put this one behind me. I can also say that's although Uneventful things are much better today then a year ago, Sometimes uneventful is a good thing.


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 22, 2013)

lus1:


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 22, 2013)

Another year wiser.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Aug 22, 2013)

Happy bday what did you get?


----------



## Chef Niloc (Aug 23, 2013)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Happy bday what did you get?



Nothing....I might have to belated gift my self


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Aug 23, 2013)

Chef Niloc said:


> Nothing....I might have to belated gift my self



Keep me in the loop, knowing you it's gonna be good.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Aug 23, 2013)

Happy birthday!


----------

